# Japanese karate kata & bunkai introduction and samples Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 30, 2007)

Japanese karate kata & bunkai introduction and samples

[yt]cIKeWzJT2Mc&mode=user&search[/yt]


----------



## Martin h (Apr 21, 2007)

Still too unrealistic to me. Too much need for cooperation by the "opponent", still too much that is obviously impractical or useless.
I prefer Iain Abernethys bunkai, which I see as much more of a realistic approach to bunkai.

http://blog.iainabernethy.com/podpress_trac/web/44/0/online_bunkai_lesson_jan_07.wmv
http://blog.iainabernethy.com/podpress_trac/web/49/0/iain_abernethy_online_lesson_2.wmv
http://blog.iainabernethy.com/podpress_trac/web/54/0/iain_abernethy_online_lesson_3.wmv

I also question some of the info in the clip. Like how it claims Funakoshi was taught the Heian/pinan katas by Mabuni. Why would that be? The heians/pinans was created between 1900-1909 by Anko Itosu -who was Funakoshis main teacher until his death in 1915 (which is even aknowledged in the clip).
This is pretty basic knowledge.


----------



## Monadnock (Apr 21, 2007)

I liked the first clip best due to the better explanations and demonstrations of the bunkai, right from the kata. All vids had "cooperating" uke to a point, but none of it was useless.


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 21, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Japanese karate kata & bunkai introduction and samples
> 
> [yt]cIKeWzJT2Mc&mode=user&search[/yt]



Nice clip, Brian. Thanks! Gave me some new ideas to work with. :ultracool


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks for the clips

as for the uke cooperating it is easier to explain if they do  that in no way means they have tofor the technique to work


----------



## chinto01 (Apr 22, 2007)

Brian great cliop and website. I have visited that site before and found it useful.

Thanks for the info.

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## exile (Apr 22, 2007)

Martin h said:


> Still too unrealistic to me. Too much need for cooperation by the "opponent", still too much that is obviously impractical or useless.
> I prefer Iain Abernethys bunkai, which I see as much more of a realistic approach to bunkai.
> 
> http://blog.iainabernethy.com/podpress_trac/web/44/0/online_bunkai_lesson_jan_07.wmv
> ...



I agree, Abernethy's bunkai seem to me to be the gold standard. But I was very gratified that the bunkai that I'd worked out for TKD Kicho Il Jangidentical, as the presenter points out, to the `entry level' kata in both Shito-ryu and Shotokanis almost exactly the same as what he presents for the Shotokan version of the bunkai, though I think a wrist/armlock, with the upward chamber of the down`block' corresponding to a forearm strike to establish an armlock (in tandem with the 90º turn) forcing attacker down and the downward part of the `block' corresponding to an armbar across the throat, then stepping in to deliver a strike to the assailant's still-lowered temple or carotid sinusis still more effective than what the presenter in this clip suggests, and no more complicated. The downward strike can actually be decomposed into `spearing' elbow strike to the face followed by a downward strike to the head or throat. Still, the idea seems substatially correct...



Martin h said:


> I also question some of the info in the clip. Like how it claims Funakoshi was taught the Heian/pinan katas by Mabuni. Why would that be? The heians/pinans was created between 1900-1909 by Anko Itosu -who was Funakoshis main teacher until his death in 1915 (which is even aknowledged in the clip).
> This is pretty basic knowledge.



Yeah, that's what I'd understood as wellthat GF got his kata and bunkai from Itosu (though Motobu, far better known as a practitioner of combat-effective karate, seems to have thought that GF had missed the application point of the kata pretty seriously).



kidswarrior said:


> Nice clip, Brian. Thanks! Gave me some new ideas to work with. :ultracool



That's the main thing... some of the X-block discussion was really suggestive, I thought.



tshadowchaser said:


> thanks for the clips
> 
> as for the uke cooperating it is easier to explain if they do  that in no way means they have tofor the technique to work



Definitely. When you train, you have to ramp up the level of uncooperativeness gradually, till you get to an almost completely noncompliant uke, but for learning/training purposes, you probably don't want to _start_ there....


----------

